# removal stereo 05 sentra



## geoff (Aug 19, 2005)

i have an 05 sentra 1.8 and am planning to do and upgrade from the stock stereo to an aftermarket one. the only problem is that i can't figure out how to get the old one out!!! same with the speakers in the doors/ could someone please help me out???


----------



## onefastspecv05 (Sep 25, 2005)

geoff said:


> i have an 05 sentra 1.8 and am planning to do and upgrade from the stock stereo to an aftermarket one. the only problem is that i can't figure out how to get the old one out!!! same with the speakers in the doors/ could someone please help me out???



i may be too late to answer this but if not i figured it out pretty easily.
open the top storage area and pull it straight out at ya. it just slides out on clips. then there is a small trim piece right under the a/c and heat controls that wraps to under the glose box and to the right side of the steering column. its just clipped in too. grab the back two corners and pull it out. now you have exposed the 4 screws holding in the radio. and you should be able to figure it out from there. hopefully i explained it pretty well if anything message me back on here and i'll help out as much as i can


----------

